# Good year Endurance tires



## mlm (Sep 12, 2017)

Anyone know anything or have experience with this USA made tire?


----------



## SCcamper (Sep 13, 2017)

No first hand experience.
IMO it will be a much better tire than it's predecessor. I say that because Goodyear is very good at improvements.


----------



## henryck (Oct 18, 2017)

Any update? Did you get them?


----------



## JoshB (Oct 19, 2017)

Goodyear are a decent tire brand. I don't anticipate you should have any issues, however always check the pressures - they are prone to premature perishing if under or over inflated.


----------



## Grand Adventure (Dec 11, 2017)

I have owned a set since mid-summer on my 23-foot Evo TT -- love 'em. Stable, handle speed well, decent on unpaved. No issues at all. The Chinabombs installed by Forest River frightened me.


----------

